# Jorgensen vise 4x07 - wooden jaws specs?



## Zenzoom (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I got this Jorgensen 4x07 vise on a garage sale. It was a workbench actually. $20. 

(Couldn't reuse the wood, which was basically 2x4s construction lumber, but after dismantling it I got; the vise, 2 8' bessey 3/4 pipe clamps, 4 heavy duty casters, about a pound of perfectly good screws, and a heavy layer of dry yellow glue over everything. The glue alone must worth $30!)

So, the vise has 9" max opening, and jaws measure 7" x 4" 3/4.

I'm going to use it as a shoulder vise on a workbench that I'm building and I am wondering:



 What should be the best dimensions for the wooden jaws?
There is a recess right behind the back jaw. Should I put, say, a wood filler block there?
Thanks


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think the dimensions of the jaw are kinda dependent on the dimensions of the bench it'll live in. Personally, I'd go 12 inches wide, maybe 1.5 or so inches thick and however high it takes to be flush with the bench top. Whatever thickness you go with though, make sure its thick enough to put a dog hole in


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Get a couple of 3/4" thick, (popular ) if you can cut 2" wider than the jaw and 1/2" higher.
Don't put any filler anywhere.
Notice when you crank it shut that the tops of the jaws touch first? They're supposed to do that.


----------

